
Internet Archive to create a copy of its digital collections in Canada - kenrick95
https://blog.archive.org/2016/11/29/help-us-keep-the-archive-free-accessible-and-private/
======
AstroJetson
So with Canada's history of blowing away archived history, thats one of the
last places I would have picked.

